# Farr 40 spare rudder



## farrita (6 mo ago)

I own a Farr 40 in Sweden, built by Carrol Marine 2000, my rudder was broken in the Gotland Runt Regatta last week, I need to find a new one, is there any one that have any idea there I can find one, is there a team that have a second rudder as spare? any tips how could build a new rudder for me?

We need a ruder for a tiller, please look on our webpage SILVER BULLET

Thank a lot
/ita


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

farrita said:


> I own a Farr 40 in Sweden, built by Carrol Marine 2000, my rudder was broken in the Gotland Runt Regatta last week, I need to find a new one, is there any one that have any idea there I can find one, is there a team that have a second rudder as spare? any tips how could build a new rudder for me?
> 
> We need a ruder for a tiller, please look on our webpage SILVER BULLET
> 
> ...


I would contact Farr Yacht Design www.farrdesign.com who would have the original design drawings and know who built the original rudder. I also suggest that you contact Stagg Yachts [email protected] who I believe managed the Farr 40 class for many years.

Jeff


----------



## farrita (6 mo ago)

Jeff_H said:


> [email protected]


Thanks for helping me, I will contact them.
/ita


----------

